# Colt Vs Springfield



## Fordtruck (May 24, 2007)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum and I'm going to ask a question you've no doubt seen a million times. I plan to buy a new 1911 in the coming months for target shooting and metallic silhouette competition. I want something robust, reliable and not overly fancy. I'd prefer a Colt really, either a series 70, 1991, or even a WW1 replica, given the great history and classic looks. However, I'm a little concerned about rumoured problems of poor quality control. I wonder if a new Colt today is the same sturdy workhorse as the original 1911's and 1911A1's, or is it a cheaper nastier version surviving on the brandname alone? For this reason I'm certainly considering a Springer Mil-spec, GI, or possibly a Loaded.
Is a new Colt going to last me 40 years?
Thanking you all in anticipation.
Adam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi there Fordtruck and welcome from down in the swamp. Rather than confuse you with a lot of stuff I'll suggest you get a hold of Benzbuilder as he shoots Bullseye. He would be glad to help you get started. He can tell you more about sights and thing that you'll need. Good luck.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*You Rang?*

Fordtruck,

Most everyone here knows I'm a BIG Colt fan. There is nothing like a Colt 1911. I also own a Kimber, it is the closest to the Colt in quality. I have no experience with the new generation of Colts. Other than fondleing them in the gun shop. However, I can assure you that these new Colts are made in the USA :smt1099 (unlike the springfield). I would not hesitate to buy a new Series 70. Since you want to shoot competition make sure you get adjustable sights. I recomend Bo-Mar. You may have to go with the Colt Gold Cup. I don't know if you can get it in the Series 70 design or not. If not, the Series 80 will do the job nicely. Hope this helps.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*colt, springfield*

i don't know the answer, but i know colt has not done anything new or innovative in a long time. i have a Springfield xd Springfield makes a reliable and cost effective product.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Fordtruck said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this forum and I'm going to ask a question you've no doubt seen a million times. I plan to buy a new 1911 in the coming months for target shooting and metallic silhouette competition. I want something robust, reliable and not overly fancy. I'd prefer a Colt really, either a series 70, 1991, or even a WW1 replica, given the great history and classic looks. However, I'm a little concerned about rumoured problems of poor quality control. I wonder if a new Colt today is the same sturdy workhorse as the original 1911's and 1911A1's, or is it a cheaper nastier version surviving on the brandname alone? For this reason I'm certainly considering a Springer Mil-spec, GI, or possibly a Loaded.
> Is a new Colt going to last me 40 years?
> Thanking you all in anticipation.
> Adam


Welcome............and Howdy from Texas. All my semi-autos are Colts and Springfields. I guess I'm lucky 'cause all the ones I've had shoot great. I like them both. I've got a full size Springy 1911 stainless I'm puttin' on the market soon so I can buy a slick revolver I've been wanting. If you're interested, PM me and I'll send you some info and pics. Where are you located? Lemme' know.
Charlie


----------



## Fordtruck (May 24, 2007)

*Colt/Springer*

Thanks for your advice and welcome everyone. I didn't know Springer 1911's were not made in the USA; I definitely want a genuine US-made 1911, anything else would be like buying a Chinese-made Rolex. Which brings me to my next point: I live in South Australia, so, unfortunately Charlie, federal law here prevents me buying hadguns from anyone other than a local licensed dealer. Fortunately, I have a licensed Colt distributor in the neighbourhood.
Incidentally, I have a strong US connection via my mother, and my username relates to my 1982 F100 and 1964 F100 trucks!
Kind regards to you all,
Adam


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought that firearms were outlawed Down Under.


----------



## Fordtruck (May 24, 2007)

*Thunder Downunder*

We're allowed all firearms as long as we can justify their use. So, for pistol ownership, one must be a registered member of a pistol club and attend at least 6 club events per annum. Clubs here typically offer target matches, Western "action" shooting, metallic silhouettes etc.
For rifles, one needs a licence, but no club membership. Typical expected uses are hunting or farmwork. Exceptions apply, eg, veterinary surgeons are allowed handguns for putting down animals. The laws were much more lax 15 years ago, and since they've been tightened there have been no further mass murders here (we've had some big'uns), but the usual thugs still have unregistered firearms and still manage to shoot eachother and occasionally one of the rest of us, but no laws will change that. We are not allowed to own firearms purely for home protection or concealed carry. If a legitimate handgun owner here was discovered to have a pistol by his or her bedside at night, or in a holster whilst driving at night for self defense only, they would lose their gun and licence forever. Make of that what you will, I can't comment lest a beaurocrat read this post.
Kind regards,
A


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*Fordtruck*

I happen to have one of those F100 trucks (83). I just spent 600 bucks on it and it still WONT RUN.:smt022


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Fix Or Repair Dailey*

Have a Colt ( Gunsite version ) and Springfields...

Colt was first but is not the best.

Springfield has taken the lead and running away.

Look at the TAURUS .....Dear God, they were once the King of Saturday Night Specials and NOW they are making some great pistols.

Take a look at their .45...for the money, it has ALL the goodies and is a shooter.

I could have bought two of them for what I paid for the Colt.


----------

